# Building a new planted tank over the weekend



## guppy (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello all, i've recently gotten into aquascaping and thought to share the latest creation for my baby cichlids. Many more to come


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the video - it's going to look very lush. How big is the tank?
Also, what type of Cichlids will you be keeping in there? Dwarfs/Apistogrammas?


----------



## guppy (Jul 1, 2014)

I had gotten two baby jewel cichlids and one female auratus. Theyre growing pretty fast and I'm thinking of selling them to make room for neocardina shrimp


----------

